# New House and the Usual Water Test



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Anytime we have moved, we get the usual water bottle on the front door where they make it sound out like they are part of the city and going to do you a favor by doing the water test. Basically it's a way for them to come in and present to you their water filtration. Our first house they were selling under the counter RO units and the last house was under the counter distiller. I had a little fun with the last guy, I sent in water from a spring which the TDS was up around 560 ppm. This time I decided to take it a little easy on them and sent in the back wash from my RO unit. They don't tell you over the phone what is wrong with your water just that the numbers are higher than normal. If they were up front and advertised who they were and what they were going to be selling my I wouldn't be doing this. The last guy was dumbfounded in the fact that I used RO/DI water in my fish tank and wouldn't put anything over 5 ppm in my tank and I would consume spring water. In the end he new very little about water and what benefits his distiller had. After a couple hours of his time and then 30 minutes on the phone with his supervisor we were down from a $1200 unit to $350, but he still didn't take the hint that I was happy with my municipal water.

Tomorrow evening will be interesting when I have them in to show me the results. Always a good time.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol! that sounds like something I would do.... evil fun is the best kind of fun!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! You are too funny chris


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd hate to hear what you do to telemarketers!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

characinfan said:


> I'd hate to hear what you do to telemarketers!


hahaha, you really want to know? 

This is how my 4 yr old is learning to talk on the phone      

I don't have the time for these people, they just don't understand that if I want something, I will do my research and then find them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> hahaha, you really want to know?
> 
> This is how my 4 yr old is learning to talk on the phone
> 
> I don't have the time for these people, they just don't understand that if I want something, I will do my research and then find them.


Answer phone...let them start their spiel, interrupt them...say "Just a second...my kid's getting into something..." put the phone down and walk away. Don't go back until you hear the open line buzzing.

Piss me off and waste my time, I'll return the favour.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Telemarketers often don't earn much and they face rudeness every day. I just tell them "If you need to keep me on the phone for a certain time in order to get paid, I won't hang up, but I am not interested in your product." Normally they thank me and hang up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And they're in India 9 out of 10 times.

When they can't say my last name after 2 or 3 tries, they usually get the boot.


----------

